# Any psychics in the house???!?!?!



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Can you give me a reading?

CJ


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish could but I don't even know what's in my near future.LOL


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Well- you're coming in fuzzy but your goaties are clear- they are thinking about more food!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Howz this for psychic?

1. pick a number between 2 and 10.

2. Multiply that number by 9.

3. You should have a two digit number. Add the two digits together.

4. Subtract 5 from that number.

5. Correspond that number to a letter in the alphabet: 1=A, 2=B, etc.

6. You should have single letter. Think of a ONE WORD country that begins
with that letter.

7. Think of the last letter of that country. Choose an animal that begins with
that letter.

8. Think of the last letter of your animal. Choose a color that begins with
that letter.

9. Just remember

|
|
|
|
\|/
|
|
|
|
\|/
|
|
|
\|/
|
|
|
\|/
|
|
|
\|/

There aren't any orange kangaroos in Denmark!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's to good Bob :lol:

I'm only psychic during kidding season, I'll get so sleep deprived that when I do sleep I'll have dreams about the goats kidding, that determine the color, sex and number of kids, and I'm actually pretty acurate!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

goathappy said:


> That's to good Bob :lol:
> 
> I'm only psychic during kidding season, I'll get so sleep deprived that when I do sleep I'll have dreams about the goats kidding, that determine the color, sex and number of kids, and I'm actually pretty acurate!!


lol same here except I'm not accurate at all! I remember one dream I looked at the doe's udder and it looked like spaghetti that just came out of the press. I had been babysitting that day and I guess I was thinking about the kids ( and me ) playing w/ the play-doh press. lol


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hee hee off subject here, but yeah during kidding season when I am way short on sleep, I see baby kids EVERYWHERE. Haha! In my sleep, in the dark when I'm trying to sleep, of course in the barn, heck even a crumpled up towel looks like a baby goat. Haha!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hee hee off subject here, but yeah during kidding season when I am way short on sleep, I see baby kids EVERYWHERE. Haha! In my sleep, in the dark when I'm trying to sleep, of course in the barn, heck even a crumpled up towel looks like a baby goat. Haha!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Hee hee off subject here, but yeah during kidding season when I am way short on sleep, I see baby kids EVERYWHERE. Haha! In my sleep, in the dark when I'm trying to sleep, of course in the barn, heck even a crumpled up towel looks like a baby goat. Haha!


My bed is right by a window that shows the goat pens. I have horrible eyesight and I looked out my window on a snowy morning and saw a "kid." I ran out of the house in short and long sleeve t-shirt and shoes hanging off my feet. I didn't have my contacts at this time mind you... I was freezing my butt off running to the pen, but I was to excited to care. I finally got right over the "kid", picked it up and tomy sadness it was a bucket I forgot to put up.. Now I understand why my momma wants me to clean up my buckets.

Sorry to steal your thread cj, but I don't think there is such thing as a phychic.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

My kids say I'm _psycho_ not psychic! :leap:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

creaturesall said:


> Howz this for psychic?
> 
> 1. pick a number between 2 and 10.
> 
> ...


Gee I feel super DUMB!! I chose Delaware for my contry starting with D and I couldnt figure out why!!!! LOL!


----------

